# Scotland Highlands and Hebrides. A couple of questions



## Aleksey-San (17 Jan 2019)

Hi all!
I represent a group of five bicycle tourists from Russia and we are
planning to travel in Scottish Highlands and Inner and Outer Hebrides within a couple of weeks in the first half of May 2019 mostly as wild campers on bicycles. Yes, we have got 5 XC/MTBs and 5 big pants-like rear bags for clothes, tents, food, spare parts etc. But new country - new specifics. So I've got a couple of questions to community.

1) Gas or petrol? We are going to have hot food cooking ourselves on camping stoves in evenings and mornings. What fuel should we prefer? Is it allowed (and ever possible) to pour petrol to plastic bottles on gas stations (as we need to keep it for sveral days somewhere)? Are camping gas cartridges sold in stores in towns and villages on the way?
2) Private roads. Google streetview photos show us some roads which we would like to cycle through are blocked by barriers with signage "private road". Not sure we should go through these areas but these roads really make a path usually more straight, interesting and sometimes difficult (that we actually like). What is experience and practice have cyclists with these roads? I could point specific locations on googlemaps for example.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2019)

Paging @Cranky Knee Girl, @flyingfifi,


----------



## Slick (17 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Hi all!
> I represent a group of five bicycle tourists from Russia and we are
> planning to travel in Scottish Highlands and Inner and Outer Hebrides within a couple of weeks in the first half of May 2019 mostly as wild campers on bicycles. Yes, we have got 5 XC/MTBs and 5 big pants-like rear bags for clothes, tents, food, spare parts etc. But new country - new specifics. So I've got a couple of questions to community.
> 
> ...



1) It is illegal to use anything other than approved containers for petrol, don't do it. Camping gas is perfect and is sold in lots of stores. 

2) other than military sites, there is no such thing as private. Probably should be a bit more specific with this one.


----------



## furball (17 Jan 2019)

If you post your planned route you might get more specific advice about the roads and also places where you can buy camping gas. 
PS Welcome to Scotland in advance.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2019)

I used meths for cooking. There are alao good hostels and bunk houses in the oiter hebs etc. Gatlif trust worth a look, cheap and fun! 
Be warned, shops can be few and far between so carry at least 24hrs rations. In the hebs 99% of everything is closed on a Sunday.
Hebs can be seriously windy and variable weather. Be well equiped.
The place is a paradise....smooth roads, low traffic, big spaces, stunning views. Enjoy!


----------



## Brandane (18 Jan 2019)

One piece of crucial advice..... Beware the Scottish midge! Ferocious little insects who fly around in big clouds and are almost invisible. They especially like fresh foreign blood. Fortunately they aren't very good at keeping up with moving cyclists, so just keep going and you will be fine. Buy some midge repellent such as Avon Skin-so-Soft, which isn't readily available in shops but can be found on-line.

Other than that, touring in Scotland can be cycle paradise if you get reasonable weather - but that is never guaranteed, even in summer. Be aware that the Scottish islands are sparsely populated and therefore finding shops for basic groceries can be challenging at times, particularly on a Sunday as the sabbath is still quite strictly observed in those parts.


----------



## robjh (18 Jan 2019)

Brandane said:


> One piece of crucial advice..... Beware the Scottish midge! ....
> Buy some midge repellent such as *Avon Skin-so-Soft, which isn't readily available in shops* but can be found on-line.


When I was touring in the West Highlands in 2016 it seemed to me that every village shop had a small supply of Skin-so-Soft on the shelves - it may be a localised and seasonal demand, but word seems to have got round.

Other than that, I echo what people have said - Scotland can be great for touring but be aware of all the factors people have mentioned above.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Jan 2019)

Brandane said:


> One piece of crucial advice..... Beware the Scottish midge! Ferocious little insects who fly around in big clouds and are almost invisible. They especially like fresh foreign blood. Fortunately they aren't very good at keeping up with moving cyclists, so just keep going and you will be fine. Buy some midge repellent such as *Avon Skin-so-Soft*, which isn't readily available in shops but can be found on-line.
> 
> Other than that, touring in Scotland can be cycle paradise if you get reasonable weather - but that is never guaranteed, even in summer. Be aware that the Scottish islands are sparsely populated and therefore finding shops for basic groceries can be challenging at times, particularly on a Sunday as the sabbath is still quite strictly observed in those parts.





robjh said:


> When I was touring in the West Highlands in 2016 it seemed to me that every village shop had a small supply of* Skin-so-Soft* on the shelves - it may be a localised and seasonal demand, but word seems to have got round.
> 
> Other than that, I echo what people have said - Scotland can be great for touring but be aware of all the factors people have mentioned above.



That stuff doesn't repel midges, it simply drowns them if you apply it thick enough. 

The OP is from Russia, the motherland of midges. I'm sure he can bring us some stuff that really works, DDT, organophosphates or some such.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (18 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Hi all!
> I represent a group of five bicycle tourists from Russia and we are
> planning to travel in Scottish Highlands and Inner and Outer Hebrides within a couple of weeks in the first half of May 2019 mostly as wild campers on bicycles. Yes, we have got 5 XC/MTBs and 5 big pants-like rear bags for clothes, tents, food, spare parts etc. But new country - new specifics. So I've got a couple of questions to community.
> 
> ...



Petrol and gas: You can transport petrol in approved petrol cans - green. Your problem is finding a small enough approved can, I'm sure you don't want to transport a 5l can with you. Gas, yet it is available but which of the two sizes are you after? The small format is now just about extinct here and only sparsely available.

You'll find plenty of Private Road signs. These signs are put up by English landlords who have vast estates in Scotland but don't like the fact that we can roam there as we like. They try and put you off with signs and blustering. Ignore the sign but be prepared to be confronted by a gruff bastard who will approach you with a "who are you and what are you doing here?" Tell him to mind his manners and where you come from it is customary to volunteer your name first, then ask who the other person is.


----------



## iandg (18 Jan 2019)

Never had any issues on 'private roads' in the Outer Hebrides (lived in Stornoway for 21 years). If you let me know specifics of route on Lewis/Harris I can give you info on what to expect, where to get supplies etc. Don't forget it's one place in the UK where Sabbatarians dominate so a lot of places (but not all) closed on a Sunday.


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2019)

I dream of cycling in Scotland. One day.


----------



## Bored Man (18 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> I dream of cycling in Scotland. One day.



Make it happen - Make it this year...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2019)

Midges less of an issue in the Outer Hebs. because of the wind....

Just don't tell everyone how fab it is!!


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2019)

Bored Man said:


> Make it happen - Make it this year...



Strangely, I have literally just been given the rest of my life off by my employer. No joke. Unpaid of course.


----------



## Bored Man (18 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> Strangely, I have literally just been given the rest of my life off by my employer. No joke. Unpaid of course.



Retirement? Cool - come up... I’ll join you for a day or two if you pass through the West....


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2019)

Bored Man said:


> Retirement? Cool - come up... I’ll join you for a day or two if you pass through the West....


No, the big R just hit me. Same job for....27.....years...booohoo


----------



## Bored Man (18 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> No, the big R just hit me. Same job for....27.....years...booohoo



Ah... not good, sorry to hear that... I hope things improve quickly for you... Good luck.


----------



## snorri (18 Jan 2019)

2) Private roads. Google streetview photos show us some roads which we would like to cycle through are blocked by barriers with signage "private road". 

The 'Private' signs are there to deter motor vehicle drivers from using the roads, walkers and cyclists have the right to roam almost where they like as long as they respect privacy by not camping close to dwellings.


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2019)

Bored Man said:


> Ah... not good, sorry to hear that... I hope things improve quickly for you... Good luck.


Cant wait to tell the wife, kids, cats, lizard....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2019)

Re midges: cigarette or cigar smoke works wonders


----------



## Aleksey-San (19 Jan 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> That stuff doesn't repel midges, it simply drowns them if you apply it thick enough.
> 
> The OP is from Russia, the motherland of midges. I'm sure he can bring us some stuff that really works, DDT, organophosphates or some such.


Ha-ha. Yeah, DDT had been used at soviet times being spreaded from planes above forests to destroy mites, but not now. So we have the same problems at home in wet places


----------



## robing (19 Jan 2019)

1/ Midges won't be a problem in May when the op is going.

2/ I beg to differ re Sunday opening. You can find shops open on Sunday and Co Op are always open. The exception might be on Lewis which is Presbyterian.


----------



## Aleksey-San (19 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Midges less of an issue in the Outer Hebs. because of the wind....
> 
> Just don't tell everyone how fab it is!!


Cool photos! You've got so lightweight equipment. And a foldable bike - fantastic! We are more heavy armored knights


----------



## Aleksey-San (19 Jan 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Re midges: cigarette or cigar smoke works wonders


I do not remember any smoker in my group. But what about whiskey?


----------



## Bored Man (19 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> I do not remember any smoker in my group. But what about whiskey?



In the morning?


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> I do not remember any smoker in my group. But what about whiskey?


No "e" in our whisky and unfortunately just like the rest of the natural world, midges like a nice malt like everybody else.


----------



## Bored Man (19 Jan 2019)

I live in the capital city of midgeland.. Arrochar... work on the banks of Loch Lomond, where they go on holiday and they love me... nom nom nom...


----------



## iandg (20 Jan 2019)

This may be of help when planning for the Western Isles - a link to a pdf file on a fb group that lists places that open on Sundays. However it is a changing list and may not be 100% accurate (for example the Loch Erisort Inn and Temple Cafe are both 'for sale').

https://www.facebook.com/groups/oosdir/


----------



## iandg (20 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Midges less of an issue in the Outer Hebs. because of the wind....
> 
> Just don't tell everyone how fab it is!!
> 
> ...



What a lovely place - if anyone wants to buy a house.................................


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> What a lovely place - if anyone wants to buy a house.................................


Main residence only obviously.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> What a lovely place - if anyone wants to buy a house.................................


Now there’s a thought ;-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> What a lovely place - if anyone wants to buy a house.................................


Trying to get @Fab Foodie to buy one there. The Western Isle are paradise can't wait to return in April.


----------



## Aleksey-San (23 Jan 2019)

Just to refresh the thread.
There is our preliminary route https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kpfbeneyaktvgdah
Any advices, comments and questions are welcome.


----------



## Aleksey-San (23 Jan 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Gas, yet it is available but which of the two sizes are you after? The small format is now just about extinct here and only sparsely available.



We have found that so lot of gas cilinder types are used over the world so I need to ask you what types are available in the region of our route? 
We are used to use the two most right at the picture below - screw-on and 'aerosol'


----------



## iandg (23 Jan 2019)

There's no track on the west side of Lewis (that I know of) between Morsgail Lodge to Loch Reasort and on to the end of the Meavaig track at Loch Boisimid/Gleann Stuladail - just trackless bog (and maybe a number of river crossings).

The off-road section between Tarbert and the Rhenigidale Road is mostly rideable.

Some pics to give you an idea of the terrain

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acf_windy/albums/72157672168839152

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acf_windy/albums/72157706115951334

I've ridden this route (second part of route is the first set of pics above)

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16368437

This is the route for the second set of pictures

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/28676749


----------



## Slick (23 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Just to refresh the thread.
> There is our preliminary route https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kpfbeneyaktvgdah
> Any advices, comments and questions are welcome.


Why is Dumbarton highlighted as a waypoint and how are you travelling to Kingussie?


----------



## iandg (23 Jan 2019)

The Coffin Road in Harris is an easy track to follow and mostly rideable too if you're looking for more off road sections

https://www.strava.com/routes/16891857


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> We have found that so lot of gas cilinder types are used over the world so I need to ask you what types are available in the region of our route?
> We are used to use the two most right at the picture below - screw-on and 'aerosol'
> 
> View attachment 448660



The one on the left is difficult to get here. I use those and not all shops sell it. However, since I only focus on the one, I'm not sure what others are available but I'll go into town tomorrow and look for you.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> There's no track on the west side of Lewis (that I know of) between Morsgail Lodge to Loch Reasort and on to the end of the Meavaig track at Loch Boisimid/Gleann Stuladail - just trackless bog
> 
> The off-road section between Tarbert and the Rhenigidale Road is mostly rideable.
> 
> ...




That looks fantastic. I think I must come out your way.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (23 Jan 2019)

This is the type of nonsense I was talking about earlier. Little minor roads "claimed" by local landlords. 

These are typically the type of roads you want to go down to find a peaceful place to sleep at night.

Just ignore the signs and read any harassers their rights.


----------



## furball (23 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> We have found that so lot of gas cilinder types are used over the world so I need to ask you what types are available in the region of our route?
> We are used to use the two most right at the picture below - screw-on and 'aerosol'
> 
> View attachment 448660


The two right hand ones are readily available in outdoor shops.


----------



## Aleksey-San (23 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Why is Dumbarton highlighted as a waypoint and how are you travelling to Kingussie?



I guess Dumbarton's waypoint was unintentionally picked up from somebody's track - I'm not the author of it, just reviewer . And in fact we start from Newtonmore, hiring bicycle transportation company to take us there from Edinburgh airport.


----------



## Aleksey-San (23 Jan 2019)

wicker man said:


> There's no track on the west side of Lewis (that I know of) between Morsgail Lodge to Loch Reasort and on to the end of the Meavaig track at Loch Boisimid/Gleann Stuladail - just trackless bog (and maybe a number of river crossings).
> 
> The off-road section between Tarbert and the Rhenigidale Road is mostly rideable.
> 
> ...



Wow, Cool photos! and Surly bike. I've sold my almost virgin Fuji Touring a year ago in favor of used Felt MTB and some treking equipment. Thanks for pointing out to the potentially problematic places. I'll tell this to our navigator man for thinking over


----------



## Aleksey-San (23 Jan 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> This is the type of nonsense I was talking about earlier. Little minor roads "claimed" by local landlords.
> 
> These are typically the type of roads you want to go down to find a peaceful place to sleep at night.
> 
> ...



Ok. And what about this kind of barriers as in front of this place? https://www.google.com/maps/@57.177...4!1sCD1faCQjJihyG_CD6HNk-A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Ok. And what about this kind of barriers as in front of this place? https://www.google.com/maps/@57.177...4!1sCD1faCQjJihyG_CD6HNk-A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


You cannot go in there, on foot or on a bike, or even in a car if not authorized.
Reason: it is a construction site, they are building or repairing something, or cutting trees, or something like that.
Balfour Betty are well known building contractors.
Though, from when Goggle took the picture to now the works might have been completed, the road open again.
How can you find out?
I'm sorry, I don't know!


----------



## mudsticks (23 Jan 2019)

There is a very pleasant hostel on north of Skye at Flodigarry,

You can camp in the grounds too.

An even pleasanter pub on Sleat - the southerly peninsula of Skye - name escapes on account of enjoying rather too much hospitality there perhaps - but its near a lightouse.

Dont believe folks who tell you that there will always be a tail wind all the way going north up the Western Isles - i recall having to pedal hard _downhill_ sometimed..

Also don't believe people who say those islands are totally flat neither - they've only actually been there in a camper van..

Do heed those who tell you that cafes and shops, can be few and far between, esp on the islands. make sure you have a day and half food on board.
But do use the cafes where you can.. They need our trade - we need them to stay in business. 





If you are lucky, you will get weather like this - leaving Uig ( On Skype) for Tarbert (on Harris)




On a good day - there is no where like it ,

but i guess you could still say the same when it is raining .

Camping places are generally easy to find nearly everywhere although it can be a bit boggy / rocky sometimes.

" Smidge" is a very effective midge repellent available in most of the shops there - 
The midges seem to be popping out earlier every year - so although you are going in May - I wouldn't depend upon it being midge free..


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jan 2019)

Yellow Saddle said:


> This is the type of nonsense I was talking about earlier. Little minor roads "claimed" by local landlords.
> 
> These are typically the type of roads you want to go down to find a peaceful place to sleep at night.
> 
> ...


On the plus side I suppose those signs will deter motor traffic, increasing the chances of an undisturbed night. And I doubt the landowners will be prowling around?

With regard to the puncture gas catridges I often use them and you can get an adaptor of course to use them with a stove which prefers screw mounts.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Jan 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> We have found that so lot of gas cilinder types are used over the world so I need to ask you what types are available in the region of our route?
> We are used to use the two most right at the picture below - screw-on and 'aerosol'
> 
> View attachment 448660



OK, I went to Oban today and visited my local outdoor shop. The man there said that pierce canisters are now obsolete, but anything screw-on or CampGaz bayonet fitting is freely available. My equipment is still of the pierced canister type, so I bought a dozen canisters.

He said they sometimes still stock pierce canisters but a box takes him more than a year to sell, so he's not in a hurry to get more stock when stocks are low. That's been my experience - never in stock.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2019)

Sounds like you are sorted yellow saddle but I have seen then in "The Range" shop in the recent past. I don't think they are exactly obsolete even if not as common/harder to find. Aren't pure piercable (ie not adapted) canisters hard to use touring?

This is the adaptor I have, though that particular link says it is unavailable.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edelrid-Stechka-Cartridges-Adapter/dp/B076ZYTGNX

Some have claimed it is dangerous though I have had no issues yet - still here.


----------



## PJ520 (14 Feb 2019)

I dreamed of doing a big circle round the North Sea. Alas there is no longer a ferry from Bergen to Stornaway like there used to be. I tried to do it clockwise and had very strong headwinds from Bergen to the Hook - woudn't recommend it.


----------



## PJ520 (14 Feb 2019)

Petrol is dangerous and gas canisters can be hard to come by it seems. Have you considered alcohol? Methyl alcohol (Meths UK, denatured alcohol US) is readily available and stoves that use it are available. It's also sold tor getting water out of petrol under the name of Heet in both the US and UK I believe.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Feb 2019)

PJ520 said:


> Have you considered alcohol? Methyl alcohol (Meths UK, denatured alcohol US) is readily available


Meths (UK) isn't and never has been, methyl alcohol (aka methanol). It's about 90-94% ethanol, as in vodka.
The rest is mostly either ~10% methanol, or ~3% isopropanol and ~3% methyl ethyl ketone, depending on whether it's the old UK formulation or the newer (since 2013) EU formulation. There's also a small amount of foul tasting stuff that's meant to make it undrinkable.

On the subject of gas canisters, there are adapters to use all types of small canister with screw-on stoves. Edelrid used to sell them, but since they stopped (hence all the "unavailable" statements on web searches), Kovea, who made them for Edelrid, have started selling them under their own name.
eg https://www.mercatorgear.com/index....dapter-pack-push-and-turn-pat-butane-adapters
I wouldn't carry a puncture adapter, the aerosol adapters are widely available on amazon or ebay for £2-£4


----------



## rualexander (17 Feb 2019)

PJ520 said:


> Alas there is no longer a ferry from Bergen to Stornaway like there used to be. .



There has never been a ferry from Bergen to Stornoway.
You may be thinking of Lerwick in Shetland.


----------



## mythste (20 Feb 2019)

This has made for some wonderful reading, we have booked our trains up for me and 4 others to take 13 days going south to north up the islands and then return to mainland via a day or two on Skye - first week in may. Plenty of time for it to be a pootle rather than a race. 

My main concern is ability to find pubs or, indeed, something to "keep us warm" in the evenings, We'll see.

If I come across a group of Russians I'll be sure to say hi!


----------



## shirokazan (23 Feb 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Midges less of an issue in the Outer Hebs. because of the wind....
> 
> Just don't tell everyone how fab it is!!
> 
> ...



That's brilliant, @Fab Foodie , though I was expecting you to look a bit more like Leonard Rossiter.  I'm planning to get a tarp and bivvy bag - do you not bother with the latter (or is the red bag a lightweight bivvy)?


----------



## mudsticks (23 Feb 2019)

just watch out for the horrendous weather






And the truly terrifying natives.


i favour a meths stove too - easy to find the fuel as you go - no gas carts to dispose of or carry - and the whole stove set up less likely to to fall over in the porch and set your tent on fire


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2019)

mm- I value you posts mudsticks - wouldn't want to lose you - I wouldn't cook anything in the porch.

If the weather's that bad - just feast on cold snacky stuff inside the tent with a good book.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> mm- I value you posts mudsticks - wouldn't want to lose you - I wouldn't cook anything in the porch.
> 
> If the weather's that bad - just feast on cold snacky stuff inside the tent with a good book.




Aww bless you @Blue Hills,  and i feel the same way about the fluffy little yellow fella 

but that's the whole beauty of having a tiny (drinks can ) meths stove, and cone to support the pan - the flame is covered - you'd have to be a proper numpty to kick it over  you can even wander off to take a photo whilst the water boils for the first brew of the evening.










Agree about the good book - but you also cant beat a nice hot meal at the end of the day ..


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Feb 2019)

great spot mudsticks - can't see the tent - did you salvage some of the charred remains behind you to fuel the stove?

Points lost I';m afraid for that dehydrated all in one meal, unless it was an emergency back-up supply.

Hope to bump into you one day on your travels.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Feb 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> great spot mudsticks - can't see the tent - did you salvage some of the charred remains behind you to fuel the stove?
> 
> Points lost I';m afraid for that dehydrated all in one meal, unless it was an emergency back-up supply.
> 
> Hope to bump into you one day on your travels.



i'm afraid i was being very lazy lying down in the tent waiting for rehydration to occur , i usually try to get a bit of the tent flap for scale.






Like this ^^ (_ not _Scotland btw)

The Firepot meals are pretty good for what they are - no weird chemicals - ( even locally made - to me - in Dorset) and I take extra dried veg to add - If you're likely to be away from civilisation for a few days then its worth taking dry food to save weight - I _should_ make more effort to dehydrate more whole meals though - but then i'd have less time to sit here chatting to you - so ....


----------



## Aleksey-San (18 Mar 2019)

Hey, folks. The clock is ticking and we are preparing to our trek in Highlands. One more question has been raised. It is about punctures due to princkly bushes or other bad plants on the way. Should we worry about it as much as about midges or not?

And just for your fun - this is how we start a cycling season in Russia . It was a week ago. Paved roads are mostly clean but small local ways or trails are like these


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Hey, folks. The clock is ticking and we are preparing to our trek in Highlands. One more question has been raised. It is about punctures due to princkly bushes or other bad plants on the way. Should we worry about it as much as about midges or not?
> 
> And just for your fun - this is how we start a cycling season in Russia . It was a week ago. Paved roads are mostly clean but small local ways or trails are like these
> View attachment 458109
> View attachment 458110


Scotland is going to be a breeze after that lot.

You get the same number of punctures (I'm not particularly superstitious) as anywhere else I would imagine but certainly no more than you would probably consider normal.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2019)

In my experience you get less punctures traveling in remote locations than commuting in town.
Once you're out of the big cities there is no broken glass allover the roads or paths.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2019)

You are not likely to get much from prickly plants but you may get some from flints (very small sharp stones) in the road. You may have a puncture free visit or you may be cursing Scottish roads...


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> In my experience you get less punctures traveling in remote locations than commuting in town.
> Once you're out of the big cities there is no broken glass allover the roads or paths.


You are lucky pat.
I cycle a fair bit in wet rural lancashire - debris of all sorts from hedges continually washed into the hillside lanes.
I have always had the idea that thorns etc are more likely to cause rapid punctures than small bits of glass.
Best advice of course is to regularly check tyres for debris working its way through which seems to cause most punctures.
On tour I turn the bike over every morning and check the tyres.

Edit - and the flints which yukon mentions. True.
The natural world just hates tyres.


----------



## snorri (18 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> but you may get some from flints (very small sharp stones) in the road.


It would be an incredible misfortune to be punctured by flint in the Highlands, it is not found in these parts.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Mar 2019)

I have had a puncture from a bramble thorn on the Western Isles, but I was going a bit off road to find a camping pitch. 

On the whole because there are fewer, trimmed thorn hedges, in the Highlands, than in other parts of rural UK, you are possibly slightly less likely to get a puncture there from vegetation. 

You really need to worry about the weather more. 






Take plenty of sunscreen


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2019)

snorri said:


> It would be an incredible misfortune to be punctured by flint in the Highlands, it is not found in these parts.



Must have brought it with me!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2019)

@mudsticks you really must stop posting deceiving pictures 
Our @Aleksey-San will have the shock of his life when he finally gets to Scotland, ends up soaking wet, battered by the winds, on a one street village with no shops open, no phone network, squashed remains of snacks retrieved from the depths of his panniers for dinner


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2019)

snorri said:


> It would be an incredible misfortune to be punctured by flint in the Highlands, it is not found in these parts.


True.
The only place I've seen flints is on a bit of the Union canal, and, strangely, on a short stretch after the BBC building along the Clydeside.
Got a puncture from there many years ago, avoided since then.
Every (rare) puncture I get is due to glass sherds or building debris.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @mudsticks you really must stop posting deceiving pictures
> Our @Aleksey-San will have the shock of his life when he finally gets to Scotland, ends up soaking wet, battered by the winds, on a one street village with no shops open, no phone network, squashed remains of snacks retrieved from the depths of his panniers for dinner



Ah Pat... I know what you're up to, trying to stop more tourists clogging up Scotland.

I do seem to be unbelievably lucky with weather when I go there. 

I generally get far wetter in Devon.

Although I do have 'fond' memories of those headwinds on the Uists - having to pedal quite hard to get down some inclines.. And that was going north.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2019)

snorri said:


> It would be an incredible misfortune to be punctured by flint in the Highlands, it is not found in these parts.


Didn't know that. No small sharp stone at all?
If so .great news as I find flints one of the worst things for punctures.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @mudsticks you really must stop posting deceiving pictures
> Our @Aleksey-San will have the shock of his life when he finally gets to Scotland, ends up soaking wet, battered by the winds, on a one street village with no shops open, no phone network, squashed remains of snacks retrieved from the depths of his panniers for dinner



And the week i spent in scotland years ago on a driving holiday. Company car petrol meant i could check the forecast every day and then set off cross country to try to find a dry non foggy misty bit. Still didn't work and wimpered back south after having seen almost nothing. 
It is a wondrous place though.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> And the week i spent in scotland years ago on a driving holiday. Company car petrol meant i could check the forecast every day and then set off cross country to try to find a dry non foggy misty bit. Still didn't work and wimpered back south after having seen almost nothing.
> It is a wondrous place though.



 this was because you were using evil private motorised transport Blue Hills.

Go by train, and bike, or on foot, and your virtue will be rewarded with days and days of unbroken sunshine 







and sunsets such as this


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2019)

mudsticks said:


> this was because you were using evil private motorised transport Blue Hills.




Perhaps mudsticks.

You may be pleased to know that I eventually wrote that car off (that's what i was originally told but it may have been saved) by crashing it into a policeman in an unmarked car and so my driving career ended.

And that's when I discovered cycling. Have made several visits to scotland but do want to get back on a bike with my ton of bike luggage. For i well remember seeing some bike tourists camped in some wondrous spots. Some no longer so free unfortunately due to inseason restrictions on free camping.

No one hurt at all in that crash I stress.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Mar 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Perhaps mudsticks.
> 
> You may be pleased to know that I eventually wrote that car off (that's what i was originally told but it may have been saved) by crashing it into a policeman in an unmarked car and so my driving career ended.
> 
> ...



Ah well, alls well that ends well. 

I'm sure your next trip will be wall to wall sunshine. 

That'll make it extra hot fun on the hills, with all that extraneous baggage


----------



## Aleksey-San (19 Mar 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> @mudsticks you really must stop posting deceiving pictures
> Our @Aleksey-San will have the shock of his life when he finally gets to Scotland, ends up soaking wet, battered by the winds, on a one street village with no shops open, no phone network, squashed remains of snacks retrieved from the depths of his panniers for dinner



No worries! mudsticks' pictures will not cheat me . I'm going to visit a couple of outdoor shops this weekend to choose water- and windproof cloths: jacket, pants, socks and gloves . The one that I have now is not very suitable for this planned trek


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Mar 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> No worries! mudsticks' pictures will not cheat me . I'm going to visit a couple of outdoor shops this weekend to choose water- and windproof cloths: jacket, pants, socks and gloves . The one that I have now is not very suitable for this planned trek


Sometimes it can be better to just get wet while keep moving.
The rain can be warm in summer


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2019)

That's it pat.

With comments like that you simply cannot be italian.

Citizenship revoked.

All the best.

Back to scotland and its wonders.


----------



## mythste (2 Apr 2019)

how's the planning going @Aleksey-San ? A month until I leave and I'm just about sure I've purchased everything I need. Going for comfort over speed!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Apr 2019)

May I just say am currently having another great time in the Outer Hebs?


----------



## mythste (3 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> May I just say am currently having another great time in the Outer Hebs?



Do give all the hints and tips you can when you return! And may the sun and wind be on your back!


----------



## Aleksey-San (5 Apr 2019)

mythste said:


> how's the planning going @Aleksey-San ? A month until I leave and I'm just about sure I've purchased everything I need. Going for comfort over speed!


Hi mythste! Everything goes well. I've picked up the UK visa so no way to retreat . Almost everything is planned by my group - route, logistics, bicycle maintenance pack, sites to purchase meals, to camp and what to see, common and personal gear has been selected/purchased. I've bought membrane pants and a jacket for REALLY BAD weather, it is mostly for complacency . It would be nice if our ways will cross some time at some place. You can find a link to our route on page 3 or 4 of this thread. 

BTW guys, a stupid question: will it be safe to drink water from brooks/springs without boiling or sterilization in Highlands? We will need to fill our bottles every morning. I know that in relatively chilly climate and in fast streams water is usually relatively clean. But sheeps, goats or other animals and maybe birds upstream can contaminate it that results in  and other unacceptable things. What is the chance of that? Have you got such experience?


----------



## snorri (5 Apr 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> question: will it be safe to drink water from brooks/springs without boiling or sterilization in Highlands?


We have no brooks in the Highlands, only burns or rivers, springs might be harder to find.
It would be safe to drink out of most burns, but I would not recommend it just in case there is a dead sheep or deer lying in the burn a bit higher up.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Apr 2019)

@Aleksey-San re water just knock at people's doors, they will fill your bottles.


----------



## samid (5 Apr 2019)

@Alexey-San - You can also fill up your bottles at pubs and such. I would not drink water from springs etc. w/out boiling.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Apr 2019)

samid said:


> @Alexey-San - You can also fill up your bottles at pubs and such. .



Very true. Though I think they will be few and far between.


----------



## mudsticks (5 Apr 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Hi mythste! Everything goes well. I've picked up the UK visa so no way to retreat . Almost everything is planned by my group - route, logistics, bicycle maintenance pack, sites to purchase meals, to camp and what to see, common and personal gear has been selected/purchased. I've bought membrane pants and a jacket for REALLY BAD weather, it is mostly for complacency . It would be nice if our ways will cross some time at some place. You can find a link to our route on page 3 or 4 of this thread.
> 
> BTW guys, a stupid question: will it be safe to drink water from brooks/springs without boiling or sterilization in Highlands? We will need to fill our bottles every morning. I know that in relatively chilly climate and in fast streams water is usually relatively clean. But sheeps, goats or other animals and maybe birds upstream can contaminate it that results in  and other unacceptable things. What is the chance of that? Have you got such experience?



Re the water question, I think it depends.

I always drink straight from fast flowing streams, burns etc, when hiking, and biking, without any ill effect.
In upland country that is - not so much in lower lying farmland.. More chance of field run off there.

Maybe its because I'm an outdoor worker with a cast iron biome, or possibly because I can read land use, and assess the upstream risks, I don't know for sure which.

Boil water, or use sterilising tabs or filter, of course, if you are concerned.

But it is extra time and work.

And Scottish water from clean sources is a delight to drink.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2019)

As mudsticks says it depends. I drank from burns for years and come to no harm. Advice I give usually is look upstream for a bit to check and also think “is this a good place for a toilet stop”. If it is move on. Also always take water from the upstream side of a bridge or culvert.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2019)

mythste said:


> Do give all the hints and tips you can when you return! And may the sun and wind be on your back!


Apols, will do as soon as work gives me a moment!
In the meantime....


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Apr 2019)

That looks great, FF! Whereabouts are you?
*envies*


----------



## iandg (11 Apr 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> Hi mythste! Everything goes well. I've picked up the UK visa so no way to retreat . Almost everything is planned by my group - route, logistics, bicycle maintenance pack, sites to purchase meals, to camp and what to see, common and personal gear has been selected/purchased. I've bought membrane pants and a jacket for REALLY BAD weather, it is mostly for complacency . It would be nice if our ways will cross some time at some place. You can find a link to our route on page 3 or 4 of this thread.
> 
> BTW guys, a stupid question: will it be safe to drink water from brooks/springs without boiling or sterilization in Highlands? We will need to fill our bottles every morning. I know that in relatively chilly climate and in fast streams water is usually relatively clean. But sheeps, goats or other animals and maybe birds upstream can contaminate it that results in  and other unacceptable things. What is the chance of that? Have you got such experience?



Often have outside taps at petrol stations, toilets and a few in other places. These are the ones I have used in the past (that I can remember)

Harris -
Leverburgh - ferry terminal (passenger waiting shelter)
Rodel - toilets by church
Luskentyre - carpark toilets
Tarbert - waiting area by carpark (behind cash point machine)
Aird Ashaig - Petrol station

Lewis -
Leurbost - Petrol Station
Callanish - Visitor centre ( in wall opposite visitor centre shop)
Uig - Petrol Station
Barvas - Petrol Station


----------



## iandg (11 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I have had a puncture from a bramble thorn on the Western Isles, but I was going a bit off road to find a camping pitch.
> 
> On the whole because there are fewer, trimmed thorn hedges, in the Highlands, than in other parts of rural UK, you are possibly slightly less likely to get a puncture there from vegetation.
> 
> ...



Uig on Skye?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> That looks great, FF! Whereabouts are you?
> *envies*


The cottage is Loch Portain, North Uist. My favorite place is the island of Bernaray. It has superb beaches and the very special Machair.
Harris, especially the west coast is spectacular too.
The Hebridean way is a must for any touring cyclist that appreciates wild remote and peaceful places.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> Uig on Skye?



This is South Coast of Ardnamurchen.. When hopping between Mull and Skye..

Couple of pics of leaving Uig on page four of this thread.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> Often have outside taps at petrol stations, toilets and a few in other places. These are the ones I have used in the past (that I can remember)
> 
> Harris -
> Leverburgh - ferry terminal (passenger waiting shelter)
> ...



Many of the community halls have toilets / wash basins that are left unlocked, and free to use - they are often fine about you pitching nearby, so long as you don't outstay your welcome.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> This is South Coast of Ardnamurchen.. When hopping between Mull and Skye..
> 
> Couple of pics of leaving Uig on page four of this thread.


The pub at Uig is a good place to leave!! But the Cowshed is a great place to stay :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2019)

The reading material at Loch maddy ferry terminal is a little dated. The Giles annual was 1977! God knows how old the Z Cars was.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2019)

There’s a reason me and @Hill Wimp have just invested heavily in a fully winterised motorhome....


----------



## iandg (12 Apr 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Many of the community halls have toilets / wash basins that are left unlocked, and free to use - they are often fine about you pitching nearby, so long as you don't outstay your welcome.



You learn something new everyday - 21 years living in Stornoway, never thought of trying a community hall when I've been 'desperate'.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2019)

iandg said:


> You learn something new everyday - 21 years living in Stornoway, never thought of trying a community hall when I've been 'desperate'.



I was always surprised at first to find them open, but I guess it might mean that folks will stop over the night there, if there are facilities, and hopefully spend some dosh locally.

There is (or was) a ridiculous situation out at Hushinish - the water tanker was driving out from. Tarbert, to fill the washroom tank there in the toilets the big white boxes would drive out for the night, fill up, then drive most of the water back to Tarbert.

Ridiculous. 

A nice householder out on the end there was happy for me to fill my water bottles from his yard tap, when I camped on the headland.. I don't think a Camper van would have had the same reception.

Apparently water _is_ scarce right there.. Limited catchment I spose. 

I've heard from a friend on the West Coast mainland that the whole North Coast 500 is proving to be a bit of a pita for some locals tho.

That's the trouble with 'routes' or hiking trails.. Concentrates all the lemmings into one place, changes the nature* of it, maybe.

* oops starting to sound like a proper old curmudgeon now


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2019)

West Coast of Sleat on Skye.. Looking toward the Black Cuillin.. 

Scotland does deliver sometimes doesn't she??


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2019)

Slipways for the smaller ferries and piers in general often have a water tap for boat supplies.


----------



## Crackle (12 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


>


Did he spot anything, Curlew, Dipper.....?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2019)

Crackle said:


> Did he spot anything, Curlew, Dipper.....?


Meadow Pipit....


----------



## shirokazan (15 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meadow Pipit....


Corncrake next time, with a bit of luck.


----------



## mythste (25 Apr 2019)

I leave a week today. The weather is looking appropriately ropey! Packing heavy and planning for everything. We're a leisurely lot on these tours so hopefully the creature comforts won't weigh too heavily on the soul, or the legs!


----------



## Aleksey-San (30 Apr 2019)

we are on the route now


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=397610704167831&id=100017567144580


entering Skye today. Scotland is wonderful


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Apr 2019)

Welcome to Scotland @Aleksey-San!
It is raining here in Glasgow today, hope the weather is better in Skye!


----------



## Slick (30 Apr 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> we are on the route now
> 
> 
> View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=397610704167831&id=100017567144580
> ...



Pictures look great. I hope you boys are having a blast.


----------



## furball (1 May 2019)

Aleksey-San said:


> we are on the route now
> 
> entering Skye today. Scotland is wonderful


You have excellent taste.


----------



## Aleksey-San (12 May 2019)

We finished our tour in Kinlochleven yesterday. A few more photos are below for your fun. I can say we had got all kinds of wheather . There were no midges but a lot of ticks on Skye. I enjoyed this trip very much in all sorts of pleasure. 


View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=399574310638137&id=100017567144580



View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=401483493780552&id=100017567144580



View: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=402913213637580&id=100017567144580


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2019)

Glad you had a great trip. Yes an island and maritime climate does mean quite a mix of weather.


----------



## Brandane (14 May 2019)

Glad you enjoyed Scotland! You chose the best part of Britain to visit .


----------



## iandg (14 May 2019)

Looks a great trip and sounds like a great time.

The bogs/swamps of Lewis really are a unique thing 

Did you manage a route down through the bogs on the west side?


----------



## Aleksey-San (16 Jun 2019)

I just want to say thanks one more time to everyone in this chat who had supported us in our planning.


iandg said:


> Did you manage a route down through the bogs on the west side?



The bogs were not very friendly to us. It was hardly possible to ride from Loch Morsgail to the river Abhainn Mhor Ceann Reasoirt. Very soft and wet peat/soil almost all the way. Sometimes the trail was loosing and we moved by GPS navigator. After we waded the river the trail was practically disappeared at all. Only few footprints and surprise! a bicycle wheel print in dirt. Looks like the similar crazy man was snucking there using OSM maps. Less than half a mile later we decided to go without any track because there were no difference at all. And we chose the shortest way along the right bank of the river aiming Loch Voshimid. Finally we reached the bridge across Stuladail river and then ride on the road to the small fisherman house near the lake and camped overnight there. Dragging bicycles with heavy rucksaks through this way was a tough exercise. I learnt myself how to utilize sheep's and deer's pathways to minimize energy consumption and understand what way is safe and less difficult.


----------

